# Die besten Mittelgebirge in D-Land - Eure Top-5



## Marc B (1. Januar 2013)

Hi Leutz 

Ich mache mir gerade eine Liste der Reviere, die ich erkunden muss in D-Land - dabei geht es mir vor allem um Mittelgebirge, also nicht die Alpen.

Eure Meinungen und Erfahrungen würden mich interessieren!

Meine Top-5 (*wo ich bisher auch selber biken war*):

1. Sauerland & Siegerland (Rothaargebirge)
2. Bayerischer Wald 
3. Eifel
4. Rhön
5. Westerwald

Thanks und happy trails 2013!
Marc


----------



## clemson (1. Januar 2013)

Fränkische Schweiz  und feine trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SamyRSJ4 (1. Januar 2013)

-gelöscht- Nicht, dass unser Lieblingshügel noch als Tourentipp in einer Zeitschrift erscheint...


----------



## arise (1. Januar 2013)

1. pfälzer wald
2. schwarzwald
3.harz
4....
5....


----------



## cleiende (1. Januar 2013)

Spessart
Rhön
Harz
Schwarzwald (Nord)
Taunus

auch Alles eigene Erfahrung


----------



## Stumpimario (1. Januar 2013)

1. Pfälzerwald
2. Thüringer Wald
3. Schwäbische Alb
4. Schwarzwald
5. Bayrischer Wald


----------



## Luk00r (1. Januar 2013)

1. Harz
2...
3...
4...
5. Rest


----------



## Marc B (1. Januar 2013)

Klingt schon mal gut danke 

Ich habe hier halt die große D-Land Karte vom ADFC und da sind noch so viele interessante Reviere / Mittelgebirge eingezeichnet, dass man gar nicht weiß, wann man die alle mal besuchen kann.

Wer sind denn eure *Geheimtipps*, die man nicht schon aus den Magazinen etc. so gut kennt?

Happy trails 
Marc


----------



## arise (1. Januar 2013)

schwarzwald...region Hornberg....vogesen(frankreich) region selestat

schwarzwald und vogesen in kombi...quasi unschlagbar !


----------



## Stumpimario (1. Januar 2013)

> Wer sind denn eure *Geheimtipps*, die man nicht schon aus den Magazinen etc. so gut kennt?


Dann wäre Sie nicht mehr Geheim


----------



## mw.dd (2. Januar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> ...
> Wer sind denn eure *Geheimtipps*, die man nicht schon aus den Magazinen etc. so gut kennt?
> ...



Zittauer Gebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HTWolfi (2. Januar 2013)

_Harz_ und _Schwarzwald_,

weil das die am weitesten entfernten Mittelgebirge von meinem Lieblingsrevier sind  
Wollte eigentlich _Harburger Berge_ nennen, aber die haben leider keine ausreichende Reliefenergie.


----------



## endo73 (2. Januar 2013)

südliche Schwäbische Alb... die Region der 10 Tausender!

http://www.capendo.de
http://www.capendo.de/index.php?c=Tagestouren


----------



## n_mann (2. Januar 2013)

Definitiv der Harz!

Was man dort unbedingt mal gefahren haben muss:
- den Brocken (1142m)
- Magdeburger Weg
- Ilsetrail
- Salzstieg
- Pionierweg
- Schneeloch
- und und und......

Falls Du gps-Tracks brauchst, sag Bescheid.


----------



## simply-out (2. Januar 2013)

Das Trailparadies - Ruhrgebiet!

Bietet zusätzlich auch noch einiges an Sehenswürdigkeiten, die teilweise mitten im Wald, neben dem Trail liegen.

Für trailfreudige Menschen überraschend abwechslungsreich.

Max. Anstiegdauer: ca. 20 Min. und dann gehts schon wieder in den nächsten flowigen Trail!

Und am Abend wartet dann doch noch das Angebot mehrer Grossstädte auf Euch!

Alles schön Vielseitig!
Und nebenan: Wuppteral, Solinge, Bergisches Land...


----------



## Marc B (2. Januar 2013)

Zittauer Gebirge klingt gut, habe da etwas in der Sax Trax Broschüre gelesen, meine ich.

Was haltet ihr vom *Westerwald*?

Ruhrgebiet ist sicherlich klasse, bin da mal vor einigen Jahren auf einer Strecke des Ruhrpottcups gefahren 

Thanks für euer Feedback!
Marc


----------



## 4Seasons (2. Januar 2013)

Fichtelgebirge

Gebiet um Ochsenkopf und Schneeberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

n_mann schrieb:


> Definitiv der Harz!
> 
> Was man dort unbedingt mal gefahren haben muss:
> - den Brocken (1142m)
> ...



Auf jeden Fall der Harz! Nur, wer fährt freiwillig bis auf den Brocken hoch  
Selbst im November bei üblem Mistwetter waren da noch Haufenweise Fußgänger unterwegs.
Und die restlichen Trails, wollen wir hoffen dass wir uns da nicht schon bald so illegal bewegen müssen wie im Schwarzwald mit seiner 2m-Regelung.

Siehe auch: www.ig-harz.de


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Januar 2013)

1. Zittauer
2. Harz
3. Pfalz
4. Eifel
5. Schwäbische Alb (weil halt Heimat....)


----------



## dwe60 (4. Januar 2013)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall der Harz! Nur, wer fährt freiwillig bis auf den Brocken hoch
> Selbst im November bei üblem Mistwetter waren da noch Haufenweise Fußgänger unterwegs.
> Und die restlichen Trails, wollen wir hoffen dass wir uns da nicht schon bald so illegal bewegen müssen wie im Schwarzwald mit seiner 2m-Regelung.
> 
> Siehe auch: www.ig-harz.de




Natürlich der Harz und nix anderes 

Und ein mal im Jahr muss der Brocken schon sein - aber dann richtig über den Hirtenstieg hoch 

aber am besten in der Woche - sonst kommt da oben um vor Fußgängern


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (4. Januar 2013)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Natürlich der Harz und nix anderes
> 
> Und ein mal im Jahr muss der Brocken schon sein - aber dann richtig über den Hirtenstieg hoch
> 
> aber am besten in der Woche - sonst kommt da oben um vor Fußgängern



Ok, einmal hab ich dann ja dieses Jahr noch frei, der letztjährige Besuch war im November


----------



## Astaroth (4. Januar 2013)

Ohne Parteiisch zu sein Bayrischer Wald


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (7. Januar 2013)

Natürlich das Sauerland


----------



## storck-riesen (7. Januar 2013)

1.) Pfälzer Wald
2.) Fichtelgebirge
3.) Odenwald
4.) Schwarzwald
5.) Sauerland

Selbst erfahren!


----------



## pndrev (7. Januar 2013)

- Schwäbische Alb (Vilstal, Albtrauf um Geislingen ist voll mit Ruinen und Trails)
- Fränkische Schweiz


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (7. Januar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr vom *Westerwald*?



Nix! Wer will denn schon da hin? 


Fahr den Westerwaldsteig! 
Das dürfte zur Meinungsbildung reichen! Aber nimm was zu essen mit! 

Die sandigen Trails zwischen den Felsen vom Pfälzer Wald haben mir sehr gut gefallen. 
Odenwald u. Spessart, vor allem in die südlichen Teile Richtung Neckar und Main... super! 
Der Donaudurchbruch in der südlichen Schwäbischen Alb, ein Wahnsinn...
Harz u. Thüringer Wald mit teilw. anspruchsvollen Wurzeltrails und vielen Höhenmetern. Und wenn mal eine Lichtung kommt, Traumhafte Aussicht!
Das gleiche gilt für den Schwarzwald.

Ich würde sagen jedes Mittelgebirge lohnt und ist eine Reise wert. Schönheit ist doch eh relativ! 

Mir fehlen allerdings auch noch ein paar in der Sammlung!


----------



## Marc B (8. Januar 2013)

MiketheBikeWW schrieb:


> Mir fehlen allerdings auch noch ein paar in der Sammlung!



Erzähl 

Hunsrück will ich mal checken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiketheBikeWW (8. Januar 2013)

Zum mittleren und westl. Erzgebirge , Fichtelgebirge, Oberpfälzer Wald, sowie dem Bayerischer Wald kann ich nichts sagen! Sind auf der To do!
Elbsandstein war zumindest der Hammer!

Beim Hunsrück würde ich eher die Nähe zur Mosel suchen! 

Obwohl, in den saarländischen Ausläufern (Gegend Nahequelle Tholey, St. Wendel) war ich auch schon mal. Das war sehr nett! Schöne Trails! Allerdings nicht viel anders wie bei mir vor der Haustüre.


----------



## WilliWildsau (9. Januar 2013)

Jedes Mittelgebirge in Deutschland hat seinen Reiz und wenn man sich vorher hier übers Forum an die Leute vor Ort wendet, wird man ganz sicher nicht enttäuscht Es ist einfach schön zu wissen, dass es noch soviele Projekte gibt und die Lebenszeit einfach nicht ausreicht


----------



## chris2305 (10. Januar 2013)

DEISTER


----------



## Marc B (11. Januar 2013)

> Allerdings nicht viel anders wie bei mir vor der Haustüre.



Okay, das hat man bei den Mittelgebirgen immer mal wieder, dass es oft gleich aussieht  Aber irgendwie findet man ja doch Sachen, die dann anders sind.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MiketheBikeWW (17. Januar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie findet man ja doch Sachen, die dann anders sind.



Selbstverständlich! 

Z.B. die Kegel und Maare der Eifel, die Bruchhauser Steine im Hochsauerland, der Limesgrenzwall im Rheinischen Westerwald und Taunus, die Aussicht vom Großen Feldberg auf Mainhatten, oder diverse Basaltformationen in meiner Gegend.

Landschaftlich ist das Rheinische Schiefergebirge ähnlich, aber auf keinen Fall identisch!


----------



## Marc B (27. Januar 2013)

Mensch, so viel zu entdecken - wie soll man das in einer Lebenszeit schaffen  Und dann hat man zur Urlaubszeit a bissl den Konflikt "Einen bewährten Ort besuchen, der beim Besuch angenehme Gefühle weckt oder stets was Neues probieren" ....

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## endo73 (28. Januar 2013)

1) Schwäbische Alb (Albstadt bis Donautal)
2) Schwarzwald
3) Odenwald
4) Bayerischer Wald
5) Fränkische Schweiz

... und als weiterer Tipp die Vogesen im Elsass!


*www.capendo.de*/*Mehrtagestouren*


----------



## doc_snyder (6. Februar 2013)

endo73 schrieb:


> Vogesen im Elsass!


auf jeden Fall! schön felsig und kaum Wanderer - im Gegensatz zum Schwarzwald auf der anderen Rheinseite.


----------



## arise (8. Februar 2013)

naja kaum wanderer...das würd ich sooo nicht sagen....aber die finden das meistens super, biker auf den rails zu sehen....und man grüßt nett...! anstatt sich gegenseitig anzumachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jedy (12. Februar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Meine Top-5 (*wo ich bisher auch selber biken war*):
> 
> 1. Sauerland & Siegerland (Rothaargebirge)



Hi Marc,

wo bist du denn im Siegerland gefahren, dass es auf Platz 1 steht? Hintergrund: Bin da aufgewachsen und bin aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrung eigentlich der Meinung, dass es aufgrund der starken Forstwirtschaft, kaum Möglichkeiten gibt, sich abseits der Forstautobahnen zu bewegen.

Gruß,


----------



## Marc B (13. Februar 2013)

Ich bin da mit Locals gefahren, die kannten die Trails  Mittlerweile gibt es da mehrere Ansprechpartner für die Top-Trails dort um Siegen herum. Man muss nur mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs sein, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## jedy (13. Februar 2013)

naja bei mir ist es auch schon einige jahre her und ich bin im nördlichen siegerland (kreuztal) aufgewachsen. die trails um siegen kenne ich tatsächlich gar nicht. könnte man beim nächsten heimaturlaub vielleicht mal ausprobieren


----------



## branderstier (14. Februar 2013)

Hi Leuts,
nette Umfrage.

1.)Pfälzer Wald
2.)Eifel
3.)Ruhrgebiet
4.)Sauerland
5.)Elbsandsteingebirge

Und tschüß


----------



## ruhri-uli (15. Februar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich bin da mit Locals gefahren, die kannten die Trails  Mittlerweile gibt es da mehrere Ansprechpartner für die Top-Trails dort um Siegen herum. Man muss nur mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs sein, hehe.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Das kann ich Bestätigen


----------



## Marc B (16. Februar 2013)

jedy schrieb:


> naja bei mir ist es auch schon einige jahre her und ich bin im nördlichen siegerland (kreuztal) aufgewachsen. die trails um siegen kenne ich tatsächlich gar nicht. könnte man beim nächsten heimaturlaub vielleicht mal ausprobieren



Gute Idee  Lustig ist, dass mit Harald Philipp und Carlo Dieckmann zwei bekannte Pros aus Siegen kommen, hehe.

 @branderstier: Von Aachen aus müsste Belgien doch auch klasse sein - kannst du da was empfehlen? War nur mal zum segeln dort.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (16. Februar 2013)

Marc B schrieb:


> Von Aachen aus müsste Belgien doch auch klasse sein - kannst du da was empfehlen?


Komme da her und habe in Aachen studiert.
Man kann von Aachen aus prima ins Hohe Venn fahren (tolle Hochmoor-Landschaft) und dann an dessen Abhängen nach Malmedy. Da gibt es auch SingleTrails, die ansonsten recht dünn gesät sind (Die Preußen haben den Nutzwald mit Waldautobahnen zugepflastert).
Offiziell geht's auch:
http://www.eastbelgium.com/freizeit/rad/mountainbike/home/
Im Gegensatz zu D ist Biken in B grundsätzlich gerne gesehen, da Nationalsport. Direkt hinter Aachen aber durch einige Spinner in Verruf geraten, daher wird dort auch schon mal im Wald auf Verbote kontrolliert.
Kann Dir aber nix mehr raten, da inzwischen lange weg und jetzt am Nordrand der Schwäb. Alb wohnhaft. Da ist's aber toll - Trails und Höhenmeter!


----------



## Thane (17. Februar 2013)

Plane für Himmelfahrt eine 3 Tages Tour mit einigen Freunden in einem der besagten besten Mittelgebirge und bräuchte Hilfe.

Anforderungen; 
-nicht zu weit weg vom Heimatort Leipzig
-Tagespensum sollte 60km und 1500hm nicht unbedingt übersteigen
-keine zu wilden Abfahrten (max S1) bzw. wenn dann alternative Wege für die techn. weniger Beschlagenen
-Mehrtagestour mit Gepäck oder optional Basisunterkunft mit einzelnen Tagestouren

Gibt es im Erzgebirge, Zittauer Gebirge, Fichtelgebirge oder Bayrischen Wald etwas, was darauf passt?
Harz fällt als Revier aus, schon mehr oder weniger alles abgespult, gleiches gilt für den Rennsteig! (aber die Kategorie wäre traumhaft)

Hab mich in den lokalen Foren schon mal etwas belesen, fehlt mir aber hier und da die regionale Kenntnis bzw auch etwas unübersichtlich 
Ins Auge gefallen ist mir bisher nur ein Kammweg (Grenze D-CZ) vielleicht kann da ja auch jemand was dazu sagen?

Vielen Dank schonmal für hilfreiche Tipps, GPS Daten wären wie immer Sahne! 

Thane


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Februar 2013)

( - Vogesen - )
- Harz -
- Pfalz -
- östl. Eifel -
- südl. Westerwald -


----------



## Astaroth (17. Februar 2013)

@Thane
schau mal hier nach, vielleicht ist da was dabei

http://rscwaldkirchen.de/


----------



## mw.dd (18. Februar 2013)

Thane schrieb:


> Plane für Himmelfahrt eine 3 Tages Tour mit einigen Freunden in einem der besagten besten Mittelgebirge und bräuchte Hilfe.
> 
> Anforderungen;
> -nicht zu weit weg vom Heimatort Leipzig
> ...



Vergiß den Erzgebirgs-Kammweg.
Zittauer sollte passen; wenn Du nichts technisches suchst, findest Du ausreichend Touren für 3 Tage hier:
http://altersachse.de/010-zittau/mtb-zittau.php
http://www.das-outdoor-land.de/Mountainbike.197+M54a708de802.0.html


----------



## andranndmike (18. Februar 2013)




----------



## Thane (18. Februar 2013)

Danke @Astaroth und @mw.dd, schaut jeweils genau nach dem aus, was ich mir vorgestellt habe, nette Seiten!


----------

